# Problem with Dwarf Hairgrass and Glosso



## growfastplants (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello hello.. I have an issue with these two.... First off the Glosso dies, and the dwarf hairgrass doesn't exactly die it just pretty much does not spread runners it stays in the same spot..

Now I have these 2 in a 5 gallon that grow perfectly fine but in my 55g it doesn't budge and the glosso dies..

My specs.. maybe someone can help me out..
Tank has been running 3-4months already, only get some spot algae on the walls.. but everything else seems fine

55 gallon
Potting soil substrate capped with playsand and black fluorite chunks.
Soil has clay chunks in it as well.
Pressurized co2 2 bps.
Drop checker reads green
Lights 2x 54W HO T5 with the default stands that are about 3-4" above the top of the tank. (lights are not old or anything)
Dosing dry ferts.. ei dosage.
Lots of good flow...

I have a bunch of other plants in the tank everything seems to grow fine.. but these two.... I'm trying to get a lush carpet as I do in my 5gallon but I don't understand why I can't.. do I need ot up my lighting or anything?

not sure why I have this issue.. the dwarf hairgrass don't die or anything just don't spread runners i planted several patches...
They are near the front of the tank and receive light... not sure why nothing is happening lol


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

I am gonna guess that you need more light. As I recall, glosso needs A LOT of light. You also don't mention hardness or pH although I don't believe that those factors affect either plant much. Also keep in mind that small & large tanks are exceptions to theWPG rules so that the plants in the 5 may be experiencing far more light than the ones In the 55. 

Wish that I could be more help. Good luck, I hope that this helps.


----------



## Abe (Oct 26, 2010)

Strange, I have the reverse issue. My Glosso is taking off like crazy, but I dare not try DHG again. I'm a 20g long, 2x24w T5 HO, EcoComplete and black quartz, DIY CO2, and dosing EI as well. My substrate slopes to 4", so i'm getting more light towards the slope but that doesn't seem to effect the glosso towards the front. It's been two weeks and i've seen about 1.5x growth from original planting. I put in some DHG, it turned brown and gave up. 

Is your potting soil old? I've experimented with that in a pico, and despite capping off the soil, it still stained the water despite over filtration.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

I would try to up your Co2. 2 bps on a 55g doesnt sound like much. How are you diffusing?


----------



## growfastplants (Nov 28, 2011)

First off thanks everyone for commenting much appreciated..



Wildman said:


> I am gonna guess that you need more light. As I recall, glosso needs A LOT of light. You also don't mention hardness or pH although I don't believe that those factors affect either plant much. Also keep in mind that small & large tanks are exceptions to theWPG rules so that the plants in the 5 may be experiencing far more light than the ones In the 55.
> 
> Wish that I could be more help. Good luck, I hope that this helps.


I have not tested hardness or pH yet, but I will if youo need me to lol

I upgraded my lights to 3x T5 HO... lets see if this helps



Abe said:


> Strange, I have the reverse issue. My Glosso is taking off like crazy, but I dare not try DHG again. I'm a 20g long, 2x24w T5 HO, EcoComplete and black quartz, DIY CO2, and dosing EI as well. My substrate slopes to 4", so i'm getting more light towards the slope but that doesn't seem to effect the glosso towards the front. It's been two weeks and i've seen about 1.5x growth from original planting. I put in some DHG, it turned brown and gave up.
> 
> Is your potting soil old? I've experimented with that in a pico, and despite capping off the soil, it still stained the water despite over filtration.


The potting soil I don't believe is old.. I used the same soil for a old tank in the past with great results. As far as setup It's been setup for like 2-4 months already.



chad320 said:


> I would try to up your Co2. 2 bps on a 55g doesnt sound like much. How are you diffusing?


Ok I will upp the co2... I am just scard of gassing my fish, my drop checker is never yellow thou its always green..

I am diffusing through a ceramic ring just under a powerhead.. the bubbles go up and get chopped and blew straight across the tank.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Wildman said:


> I am gonna guess that you need more light. As I recall, glosso needs A LOT of light. You also don't mention hardness or pH although I don't believe that those factors affect either plant much. Also keep in mind that small & large tanks are exceptions to theWPG rules so that the plants in the 5 may be experiencing far more light than the ones In the 55.
> 
> Wish that I could be more help. Good luck, I hope that this helps.


this is so not true. 2x54w HO is way more than enough for a 55w, assuming you have reflectors. and glosso does not need high light to grow, nor does dhg. I would suggest more co2.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have glosso and dhg growing like crazy in a 40 breeder. I am using ADA's Amazonia AquaSoil. AquaForestAquarium.com got a container in recently that had Amazonia. They got the regular but not the powder version. Since you said that you might have a substrate problem, maybe you can top your substrate with Amazonia and give it a try. For a conversion, 1 liter is approximately 61 cubic inches. So, a 9 liter bag is 549 cubic inches and a 3 liter bag is 273 cubic inches. Here is my glosso and dhg. I have pressurized CO2 and T5HO lighting.


----------

